# Senior Project



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

I have to present my senior project tomorrow. Oh God , I am terrible at public presentations. Anyone else have to present a Senior Project?


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Not a senior project, but a group project for an AP Euro final. Standing infront of people and talking about the Holocaust. Least I got an interesting project, or else I'd die.

Also my teammates are morons. Yay me!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep, had to do that 2 years ago. It was a nervous wreck..Those are things that I have to practice days ahead for. I actually had to do two senior project presentations: one infront of mt English class, and one infront of a panel of 3 judges.

I remember being so nervous/talking so fast, that one of the judges suggested that I get speech lessons on my feedback sheet. But other than that, I did well and was glad to get it over with. 

Anyway, good luck to you. I know it'll be a huge relief for you once it is over with.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah I had to do that last year. Its really not so bad, the judges arent strict at all. They let everyone pass. I was shaking and sped through the whole thing way too fast, but they gave me a good score. Try not to stress too much


----------



## KettleCorn (May 6, 2012)

I'll have to do this next year.

How did it go?


----------



## Barren Wuffet (May 22, 2012)

I had to do it my senior year. They even filmed some to put on the local news. Luckily, I wasn't on TV .


----------



## maybutterfly16 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nope, the school board canceled the senior project for my class! ^_^ Sorry that you had to do it though. It must suck :/


----------

